# New UI Beta



## The Singing Bush (Dec 26, 2014)

Not sure if anyone else saw this. Not sure if I'll take the plunge but thinking about it:

https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/key/NewUISoftLaunch


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The Singing Bush said:


> Not sure if anyone else saw this. Not sure if I'll take the plunge but thinking about it:
> 
> https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/key/NewUISoftLaunch


Nice. But certainly also would be nice to know, is participation reversible--specifically, if one tests the new UI for TiVo, can one go back to the old. (Also, is there any compensation/recognition? It's nice to work for TiVo for free, but . . . .)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Nice. But certainly also would be nice to know, is participation reversible--specifically, if one tests the new UI for TiVo, can one go back to the old. (Also, is there any compensation/recognition? It's nice to work for TiVo for free, but . . . .)


All you are doing if you sign up through that link is adding your name to the list of people TiVo will/may invite to join a Beta. I am sure more info will be provided before you could actually join the Beta. While TiVo's Betas are "unpaid" I hear the "gifts" can be fairly nice.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> All you are doing if you sign up through that link is adding your name to the list of people TiVo will/may invite to join a Beta. I am sure more info will be provided before you could actually join the Beta. While TiVo's Betas are "unpaid" I hear the "gifts" can be fairly nice.


Assuming that more (in both categories) actually comes . . . .


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

The link says Hydra is slated for release "late 2017". Must be very late given that the beta doesn't launch until mid-September. Still though, I'd say this is conclusive evidence that TiVo still plans to bring the new UI to retail units. I don't know what the future holds for the company's retail plans beyond the next few months but the near-term looks good, between the UI updates, the new voice remote and the new 4K Mini.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

The Singing Bush said:


> Not sure if anyone else saw this. Not sure if I'll take the plunge but thinking about it:
> 
> https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/key/NewUISoftLaunch


notice it says roamio or newer no premiere


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Nice. But certainly also would be nice to know, is participation reversible--specifically, if one tests the new UI for TiVo, can one go back to the old.


Margret's response to a reply on Twitter would imply that MAYBE you can restore your current interface.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894686051339337728(meh, the forum embeds the original tweet, but you can click to see this reply)


> Is this going to be optional? We like the current Bolt UI.
> 
> Yes!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

KDeFlane said:


> Margret's response to a reply on Twitter would imply that MAYBE you can restore your current interface.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894686051339337728(meh, the forum embeds the original tweet, but you can click to see this reply)


Thanks. Still unclear if one can roll back, though (as vs. the new UI being optional)--and where, as I understand it, roll back from Hydra, when it formally is released, will not be possible. But I likewise am guessing that people in the beta will ask/an answer will be provided.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks. Still unclear if one can roll back, though (as vs. the new UI being optional).


 Yeah, I think i was probably misreading the context there. It seemed silly to ask if a beta test was optional, or whether a future product upgrade was optional (which is probably what they really wanted to know). I would hope that they would have a roll-back plan just in case the beta version is horribly buggy -- and so the testers wouldn't be running unreleased software after the test ends, which would completely confuse future tech support.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Aren't we all destined to get Hydra at some point in all TiVos that can handle it? It seems odd to me they would support two different UIs in the future whenever Hydra rolls out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Aren't we all destined to get Hydra at some point in all TiVos that can handle it? It seems odd to me they would support two different UIs in the future whenever Hydra rolls out.


All the word to date has been that it will be optional. Perhaps because it's a more radical change? But I agree, I would think that TiVo would only want a single UI out there.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Assuming that more (in both categories) actually comes . . . .


If someone gets invited there should be info on how the Beta is going to work before you agree to enter it. There will not be any word on if they will be giving "gifts" to people who participate. For software betas one can expect perhaps an Amazon gift card or some swag that may or may not be useful. Hardware betas are different, "gifts" can get pretty nice.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> The link says Hydra is slated for release "late 2017". Must be very late given that the beta doesn't launch until mid-September. Still though, I'd say this is conclusive evidence that TiVo still plans to bring the new UI to retail units. I don't know what the future holds for the company's retail plans beyond the next few months but the near-term looks good, between the UI updates, the new voice remote and the new 4K Mini.


I would think these products are a lock for release, but TiVo has run full betas and then not released the product. Think Bolt OTA.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> All the word to date has been that it will be optional. Perhaps because it's a more radical change? But I agree, I would think that TiVo would only want a single UI out there.


Yes, I've seen that speculation also but always wonder how reliable it is. I registered for the beta so will see if I get picked or not.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> notice it says roamio or newer no premiere


Yep, I expect we just received that last update for the Premiere line....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Aren't we all destined to get Hydra at some point in all TiVos that can handle it? It seems odd to me they would support two different UIs in the future whenever Hydra rolls out.


You can still use the SDUI on Premiere TiVo's But once they deploy the new UI, they will likely no longer provide any software updates for the legacy UI unless it is support of a common change.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> All the word to date has been that it will be optional. Perhaps because it's a more radical change? But I agree, I would think that TiVo would only want a single UI out there.


Well, there are quite a few Premieres still in use, both as retail units and as MSO-supplied units. I'm guessing that the decision not to offer Hydra to Premieres is that they can't handle it, hardware-wise. So TiVo was still going to have a number of users out there on the traditional UI anyhow. And, yes, given that the new Hydra UI is so different, I guess they figured they should give customers (both retail folks as well as MSO partners) the option of whether or not to adopt it.



atmuscarella said:


> I would think these products are a lock for release, but TiVo has run full betas and then not released the product. Think Bolt OTA.


Yeah. Which is why I worded my post to say "TiVo still _plans_ to bring the new UI to retail units". It's possible that, due to the results of the beta field tests (or other future factors), they'll change their mind and not offer Hydra to us. We'll see.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> If someone gets invited there should be info on how the Beta is going to work before you agree to enter it. There will not be any word on if they will be giving "gifts" to people who participate. For software betas one can expect perhaps an Amazon gift card or some swag that may or may not be useful. Hardware betas are different, "gifts" can get pretty nice.


Yep, although some beta's have not been run as such, on either angle. 


atmuscarella said:


> I would think these products are a lock for release, but TiVo has run full betas and then not released the product. Think Bolt OTA.


And think Mavrik.


PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes, I've seen that speculation also but always wonder how reliable it is. I registered for the beta so will see if I get picked or not.


This was the word from TiVo Margret, a good "source"; but, things always can change, esp. in TiVo-land.


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't understand how to sign up. I clicked the link, created a new account, but there is no form asking me for my TSN as it says.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

if anybody gets in the beta aren't they required to sign a non disclosure agreement?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> if anybody gets in the beta aren't they required to sign a non disclosure agreement?


I don't think this is acting like a normal beta.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nessie said:


> I don't understand how to sign up. I clicked the link, created a new account, but there is no form asking me for my TSN as it says.


Nothing like "add platform" or "manage platform"? This isn't quite what I expected.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> if anybody gets in the beta aren't they required to sign a non disclosure agreement?


Sorry, I can't answer that question. 

Just kidding...from what I've heard, the answer is "yes," although I've never been in a beta.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

nessie said:


> I don't understand how to sign up. I clicked the link, created a new account, but there is no form asking me for my TSN as it says.


As I understand things, you're only signing up now to express your interest/willingness. Then, next month, if you're selected and go forward, you would provide the TSN.


ajwees41 said:


> if anybody gets in the beta aren't they required to sign a non disclosure agreement?


From my beta and TiVo testing experience, I think that's how TiVo generally has worked matters in the past.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I decided to sign up. Will see if i get picked when the beta is supposed to start next month.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

In the past, when I was in TiVo Betas, once the Beta was installed that was it. You couldn't roll it back. I used to do them regularly when I had the time. But all the tasks and surveys I needed to do daily and fill out became too time consuming when one of my parents was in a rehabilitation facility. So I stopped signing up for the Betas.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> In the past, when I was in TiVo Betas, once the Beta was installed that was it. You couldn't roll it back. I used to do them regularly when I had the time. But all the tasks and surveys I needed to do daily and fill out became too time consuming when one of my parents was in a rehabilitation facility. So I stopped signing up for the Betas.


Could you possibly describe what the tasks were like? I'm curious what i'll have to do if selected.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tim_m said:


> Could you possibly describe what the tasks were like? I'm curious what i'll have to do if selected.


I was in a hardware beta and the task was, use the hardware to record and play back shows as you would in ordinary life, and report back on any glitches (such as, playback glitches) as we continue to modify our system.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> I was in a hardware beta and the task was, use the hardware to record and play back shows as you would in ordinary life, and report back on any glitches (such as, playback glitches) as we continue to modify our system.


I see so i would just have to use the new UI as i normally would and just report any issues. I wonder if that's why they're starting it in September when fall tv starts again. Lots of people will be using it regularly then.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim_m said:


> Could you possibly describe what the tasks were like? I'm curious what i'll have to do if selected.


You may be presented with a list of items to test. Not all can be tested by everyone. It can be time consuming since the web site is pretty old. Email first.

There was a beta for audio problems. It was never fixed. Such is life.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As Joe indicates, it can vary. It can be a general, "use and report." Or, specific tasks. Or a combo.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

tim_m said:


> I see so i would just have to use the new UI as i normally would and just report any issues. I wonder if that's why they're starting it in September when fall tv starts again. Lots of people will be using it regularly then.


In mine - I would have weekly tasks to complete. "Do this first ... then this ... then this ...". There were usually about a 1/2 dozen tasks to complete in a week. Plus fill out questionnaires. I'll admit - I passed off about 1/2 the duties to my wife (who actually took to the tasks with gusto).  Plus, I figured it gave a more representative sample.

We still have the TiVo umbrella that was sent to us (about 6 months after the beta closed). My wife still maintains it was due to her diligence on the tasks and survey and not mine that the gift came.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

That doesn't sound too difficult to do. I am disabled and unable to work. So i'll have to time to complete the tasks and surveys should i get picked.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tim_m said:


> I see so i would just have to use the new UI as i normally would and just report any issues. I wonder if that's why they're starting it in September when fall tv starts again. Lots of people will be using it regularly then.


I always had specific tasks I needed to do daily. And report on it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tim_m said:


> That doesn't sound too difficult to do. I am disabled and unable to work. So i'll have to time to complete the tasks and surveys should i get picked.


The common warning is to not sign your primary or only Tivo up for the beta program should something bad happen, and in beta's it has happened in the past, I've heard of a build that bricked some units and they had to be replaced (also heard it was a very select few)


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

NDA people....NDA.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> NDA people....NDA.


So far I've seen the appropriate non-specific allusions to betas past that are generally appropriate discussion topics.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> So far I've seen the appropriate non-specific allusions to betas past that are generally appropriate discussion topics.


I agree and until emails are sent, which we should not know about, we are just talking about the good ol' days. After a reread of the "Agreement", I found nothing that says you can't tell anyone you are a beta tester. I do wonder if 'new' TiVo will do it different than 'old' TiVo. So far the web site hasn't changed.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Wondering when those that signed up will get the new UI? I may be in the minority... but I like the new look and functionality... But I have yet to play with it myself so... til then...


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> So far I've seen the appropriate non-specific allusions to betas past that are generally appropriate discussion topics.


I'd say some probably went a bit too far about past involvement, but maybe I'm reading to much into it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree and until emails are sent, which we should not know about, we are just talking about the good ol' days. After a reread of the "Agreement", I found nothing that says you can't tell anyone you are a beta tester. I do wonder if 'new' TiVo will do it different than 'old' TiVo. So far the web site hasn't changed.


Well the NDA and emails that I'd gotten in the past were pretty specific that you can't discuss items in testing, but over the years many of those items are now mainstream and in common usage.



tatergator1 said:


> I'd say some probably went a bit too far about past involvement, but maybe I'm reading to much into it.


 just because one is paranoid that doesn't mean no one is out to get them, on the other hand sometimes a cigar just is a cigar.

You've got a lot of folks here that have been around the block and tested for assorted entities, I know I'm a very long term centercode/betabound tester and I'm aware of the limits of discussions around those as I am about the kinds of items Tivo has talked about in the past vs anyone talking about a current beta and I'm not seeing people discussing that, or maybe they are and I'm just too dense to notice it 

What I have noticed in the past is that Dave Zatz does seem to have folks in the betas talking to him since way back when I was in a beta and saw something on his site that we'd just started testing less than a week earlier that was definitely not public knowledge (or someone in Tivo was giving him inside info, in which case GO TIVO!)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> What I have noticed in the past is that Dave Zatz does seem to have folks in the betas talking to him since way back when I was in a beta and saw something on his site that we'd just started testing less than a week earlier that was definitely not public knowledge (or someone in Tivo was giving him inside info, in which case GO TIVO!)


Something additional for the new White House Chief-of-Staff to look into . . . .


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I've heard speculation elsewhere that any rollback would involve factory reset (loss of all programs, thumbs, etc.), and I think that's a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

tim_m said:


> I see so i would just have to use the new UI as i normally would and just report any issues. I wonder if that's why they're starting it in September when fall tv starts again. Lots of people will be using it regularly then.


If you really had all day to "play" with it, then your job would be make it crash, then reproduce the conduction that cause the crash and report that back. Have fun.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Johncv said:


> If you really had all day to "play" with it, then your job would be make it crash, then reproduce the conduction that cause the crash and report that back. Have fun.


:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes, doing an alpha or beta is all about finding bugs, loosing recorded shows, your windows update breaking your PC, etc, be careful what you wish for!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

looks like Premiere won't be on Hydra. Just in time for me to give up on Tivo.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

b_scott said:


> looks like Premiere won't be on Hydra. Just in time for me to give up on Tivo.


I think it was pretty obvious that Premiere would be baselined at this point. Maybe that was just me...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Johncv said:


> If you really had all day to "play" with it, then your job would be make it crash, then reproduce the conduction that cause the crash and report that back. Have fun.


even if the bugs were reported it seems like they sometimes still slip through to the final


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I think it was pretty obvious that Premiere would be baselined at this point. Maybe that was just me...


Yes the premiere is rather under powered. It has enough issues with speed as it is.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Yes the premiere is rather under powered. It has enough issues with speed as it is.


20.7.2RC22 had a noticeable improvement in the responsiveness of my premiere. No skip mode as of yet.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

markjrenna said:


> Wondering when those that signed up will get the new UI? I may be in the minority... but I like the new look and functionality... But I have yet to play with it myself so... til then...


 the beta is in September no general release date and like in the in the past dates could change
skipmode isn't coming to premiere


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> skipmode isn't coming to premiere


Then why are there reports that some premiere have receive skip mode? I would however like to see pictures from the people reporting this.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> skipmode isn't coming to premiere


 Tell that to my 2 tuner Premiere unit that has skipmode with 20.7.2 software. It's very obvious when you do have it - easiest way to tell is look for green SKIP icons by recorded shows in your My Shows screen.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

NTTAOB


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> If someone gets invited there should be info on how the Beta is going to work before you agree to enter it. There will not be any word on if they will be giving "gifts" to people who participate. For software betas one can expect perhaps an Amazon gift card or some swag that may or may not be useful. Hardware betas are different, "gifts" can get pretty nice.


If you're doing it for the "gifts" then you probably aren't a good candidate, and won't take it seriously.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> if anybody gets in the beta aren't they required to sign a non disclosure agreement?


YES!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Tivo Beta Tester Rules
1. You don't talk about beta testing
2. If this is your first time as a beta tester, you have to crash something
3. If you think something should be covered by an NDA, it probably is
4. Rule 4 has been redacted
5.:anguished:
6.:grinning:


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Tell that to my 2 tuner Premiere unit that has skipmode with 20.7.2 software. It's very obvious when you do have it - easiest way to tell is look for green SKIP icons by recorded shows in your My Shows screen.


 I was going by what the tivo website listed


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

dianebrat said:


> The common warning is to not sign your primary or only Tivo up for the beta program should something bad happen, and in beta's it has happened in the past, I've heard of a build that bricked some units and they had to be replaced (also heard it was a very select few)


How likely is bricking though? Did Tivo replace them? Seems only fair they would since they technically broke it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tim_m said:


> How likely is bricking though? Did Tivo replace them? Seems only fair they would since they technically broke it.


From what I heard it was a very unintended consequence, and Tivo did take care of those who had bricked units, but still the risk remains.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> From what I heard it was a very unintended consequence, and Tivo did take care of those who had bricked units, but still the risk remains.


I certainly _hope_ that it was a very unintended consequence!


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I think "hypothetically" if the beta was to open soon, I would not be able to resist! I only have a single tivo (and two minis).
I know it [would] probably not be a smart thing to do, but I just don't think I could resist...
Anyone else here plan on living on the wild side?
Of course, I get a lot of my content from hulu and netflix, and I have a FireTV, so its not like a tivo issue would be devastating.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone know when we should see the new beta UI?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

markjrenna said:


> Anyone know when we should see the new beta UI?


 with Margret leaving I don't think the beta is done


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> with Margret leaving I don't think the beta is done


Done as in not ready to select participants yet or done as in not happening at all?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

adessmith said:


> I think "hypothetically" if the beta was to open soon, I would not be able to resist! I only have a single tivo (and two minis).
> I know it [would] probably not be a smart thing to do, but I just don't think I could resist...
> Anyone else here plan on living on the wild side?
> Of course, I get a lot of my content from hulu and netflix, and I have a FireTV, so its not like a tivo issue would be devastating.


email [email protected] and see if there's anything you can apply for, you never know...
:innocent:


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Holy crap batman. I got the beta..... I can't believe it. And you shouldn't either just kidding but I really really wanna get it!!!


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

For anyone who has tested in the past, these tasks and surveys i assume you accessed them on the fieldtest site?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

tim_m said:


> For anyone who has tested in the past, these tasks and surveys i assume you accessed them on the fieldtest site?


Yes


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

keenanSR said:


> Yes


That's what i figured. No private forum or anything?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

tim_m said:


> That's what i figured. No private forum or anything?


Yes, there's a small forum to discuss issues.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It depends on the beta, etc. I completed a hardware + associated software beta a while back and there was no forum nor test site--ad hoc experiential reports were emailed to the project manager/coordinator/whatever.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

tim_m said:


> That's what i figured. No private forum or anything?


fieldtrials.tivo.com uses Centercode, which does include forum software.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

keenanSR said:


> Done as in not ready to select participants yet or done as in not happening at all?


 done as in limbo until someone takes it over.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I got an email invite yesterday and clicked on the link and it asked me to answer a bunch of questions. I was hoping to find out what the Beta actually is before I go down the path. Some updates I am happy to test. Something way out there, I may not want to do.

Anyone know if you get to know before you commit?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> I got an email invite yesterday and clicked on the link and it asked me to answer a bunch of questions. I was hoping to find out what the Beta actually is before I go down the path. Some updates I am happy to test. Something way out there, I may not want to do.
> Anyone know if you get to know before you commit?


It's hard to speculate on today's TiVo's field trials based on the old TiVo. Last time I was doing it the web site and its messages were pretty informative. But I was told why I was invited to participate and I concentrated on that. Plus some items were beyond my equipment's ability. (I couldn't report on 4k issues, and said so)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tim_m said:


> Got the same. Said i was invited to test the new UI which i assume is Hydra/Barbados. Decided to give it a go and sign up one of my boxes.


I am concerned that it is Hydra since I only have one bolt. If I had a second box, I'd be more willing.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> I am concerned that it is Hydra since I only have one bolt. If I had a second box, I'd be more willing.


I take it you're not a big fan of the Hydra look?


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

TiVo provided a preview to the Hydra UI:
Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo

Hmm...
Grid Guide or Live Guide - What is your preference?
Poll: Transfering shows between boxes?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

If it hasn't changed at all with Rovi i am definitely a fan of the look. I like dark colors particularly black.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I want to be positive about it. But I can't help wonder, is this biting off more than can be chewed; and, are the "pretties" going to impede getting to the shows.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Tivo interfaces including the current were designed for 4 x 3 TV's not the newer 16 x 9 TV's. Hydra puts all that room to use.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I am concerned that it is Hydra since I only have one bolt. If I had a second box, I'd be more willing.





tim_m said:


> I take it you're not a big fan of the Hydra look?


Tivo has always said not to use your only/primary box for a beta in case there are usability issues, and IME for past betas I have had usability issues with some of the beta builds.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> I got an email invite yesterday and clicked on the link and it asked me to answer a bunch of questions. I was hoping to find out what the Beta actually is before I go down the path. Some updates I am happy to test. Something way out there, I may not want to do.
> 
> Anyone know if you get to know before you commit?


Are you allowed to talk about this?
I believe if you are invited to participate in the beta you are supposed to keep quiet about it. Not sure if you can't speak about the fact that you are participating, of if you just can't discuss any details.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not a participant in this beta, so you may find this interesting. The Field Trial Agreement is seven years old. Don't forget, things may be different this time. Rovi is a very big unknown. There is an NDA, but it may not have been part of the email or survey.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Anyone know if you get to know before you commit?


once again, email [email protected] and ask, 50/50 on getting an answer, but there are humans there that can and will answer questions.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tim_m said:


> I take it you're not a big fan of the Hydra look?


It's not that. It's that it's a big jump so a big risk. A lesser change would be less risk and I rely too much on my Bolt. Especially with fall season upon us.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

adessmith said:


> Are you allowed to talk about this?
> I believe if you are invited to participate in the beta you are supposed to keep quiet about it. Not sure if you can't speak about the fact that you are participating, of if you just can't discuss any details.


I have not agreed to anything yet. No notice that I couldn't say I was invited. And I never said what the invite said. I am gathering information to see what might be out there. The assumption here is that the next beta is Hydra. I don't know that for a fact; I am discussing my choices based upon the possibility. I see no conflict at this point.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> once again, email [email protected] and ask, 50/50 on getting an answer, but there are humans there that can and will answer questions.


Thanks for the advice. That's a good idea.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

adessmith said:


> Are you allowed to talk about this?
> I believe if you are invited to participate in the beta you are supposed to keep quiet about it. Not sure if you can't speak about the fact that you are participating, of if you just can't discuss any details.


I participated in a significant beta, from beginning to end, and never was sent an NDA to sign.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tenthplanet said:


> Tivo interfaces including the current were designed for 4 x 3 TV's not the newer 16 x 9 TV's. Hydra puts all that room to use.


Understood. Except that, all the space on my current TiVo interface on my 16 x 9 LCD TV typically is put to use.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the subject line in the invitation identifies the beta as the "next gen user interface" and "project barbados".
But then then again, I'm not sure I could talk about that if I had seen the email... 
I'm just saying if you receive the invitation, I'm pretty sure the subject line of the invitation would probably identify the beta opportunity.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

At this point there's a very high probability that invites are for Hydra/Barbados. Some sort of testing begins in September, according to what others have posted here.

Smaller chance is the 4K Mini and/or voice remote. (These things probably use Hydra as well so no matter what Hydra is in the mix.)


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> I participated in a significant beta, from beginning to end, and never was sent an NDA to sign.


As I recall - it was a click-through terms and conditions before starting regarding the rules of non-disclosure.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

eherberg said:


> As I recall - it was a click-through terms and conditions before starting regarding the rules of non-disclosure.


Could be in some cases--but I never had as such.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

dianebrat said:


> Tivo has always said not to use your only/primary box for a beta in case there are usability issues, and IME for past betas I have had usability issues with some of the beta builds.


What issues exactly?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tim_m said:


> What issues exactly?


They literally can be anything, scheduled recordings not recording, playback issues, loss of recordings, user interface issues, connectivity issues, in the rare case mentioned above unit bricked, you name it, it could happen, thus the "please do not use enroll a primary or only box in the beta program.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It is never a good idea to use a beta on a primary device. When I used to do the TiVo Betas I always used a secondary or tertiary TiVo. Since if there was an issue there was no way to quickly roll back to a non beta version. 

And it could take a few days to get a new beta that corrected issues as well. Although I don't recall having any major issues with any of the betas I participated in.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> It is never a good idea to use a beta on a primary device. When I used to do the TiVo Betas I always used a secondary or tertiary TiVo. Since if there was an issue there was no way to quickly roll back to a non beta version.
> 
> And it could take a few days to get a new beta that corrected issues as well. Although I don't recall having any major issues with any of the betas I participated in.


At this point I have one TiVo (and couple of minis), but I still don't consider it my "primary device". My FireTV with Hulu and Netflix is my primary device. If a beta bricked my Tivo it would not be that big of a deal... maybe I miss a football game or 2, but I don't even watch football regularly. I get most of my news online, but it's nice to have access to my local news stations.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> It is never a good idea to use a beta on a primary device. When I used to do the TiVo Betas I always used a secondary or tertiary TiVo. Since if there was an issue there was no way to quickly roll back to a non beta version.
> 
> And it could take a few days to get a new beta that corrected issues as well. Although I don't recall having any major issues with any of the betas I participated in.


Can you say how many UI betas you've been in?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tim_m said:


> Can you say how many UI betas you've been in?


If I could remember. But I can't. I stopped participating in them a few years ago. I dropped them because during the last one, partway through, I didn't have the time any more to spend each day doing the tasks required. Since my father went in a rehabilitation center, and I was spending a lot of time there and at my parents house with my mother. So I had to drop out of the Beta and never came back to participating in them.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> If I could remember. But I can't. I stopped participating in them a few years ago. I dropped them because during the last one, partway through, I didn't have the time any more to spend each day doing the tasks required. Since my father went in a rehabilitation center, and I was spending a lot of time there and at my parents house with my mother. So I had to drop out of the Beta and never came back to participating in them.


That's certainly understandable.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I decided to do the wise thing and not sign up my Roamio for the trial whatever it actually turns out to be. Mostly cause of my elderly mom that lives with me. I was only gonna sign up the Roamio not the mini she uses, but even then if it started deleting/not recording shows especially with fall tv 2 weeks away it would still affect her and make her mad at me. She can be tech challenged and this would surely frustrate her. Sometimes one of our dogs or cats hits the remote and changes the input and she needs my help to change it back. If it were just me even with the one primary tivo i'd probably jump in. Some of the potential bugs some of you have mentioned made me think twice and decide its not worth hearing tim why didn't my show record tonight!


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

tim_m said:


> its not worth hearing tim why didn't my show record tonight!


Ha, ha, this gave me a good chuckle. Reminds me of my wife. We are in our 60's and she is very technically challenged. You should see her trying to understand her new chromebook. Brings me to tears with laughter. I'm sure I'm living on borrowed time.

We have 3 older premiers (2 tuner), the only thing we have noted with any update is a color change to the menus. I don't think we will get the newer look but that is OK. She would tell me she can't find anything anymore. I like it, though. Modern and packed with features.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

dadrepus said:


> Ha, ha, this gave me a good chuckle. Reminds me of my wife. We are in our 60's and she is very technically challenged. You should see her trying to understand her new chromebook. Brings me to tears with laughter. I'm sure I'm living on borrowed time.
> 
> We have 3 older premiers (2 tuner), the only thing we have noted with any update is a color change to the menus. I don't think we will get the newer look but that is OK. She would tell me she can't find anything anymore. I like it, though. Modern and packed with features.


Haha i hear ya, I love her dearly but my goodness. I even tell her each time just hit input until it selects HDMI side. So that's why i thought better of it and decided not to do it if it is the new UI. Episodes of her shows not recording would just frustrate her. If it were just me i could deal. I have other ways to watch a missed episode. Also possibly losing recordings worried me. I have a lot saved on my tivo and would rather not lose them. Chromebooks are awesome though, easy to use even better if it has android apps. No malware/ransomware worries. If something goes wrong powerwash and you're back within minutes.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

tim_m said:


> I decided to do the wise thing and not sign up my Roamio for the trial whatever it actually turns out to be. Mostly cause of my elderly mom that lives with me. I was only gonna sign up the Roamio not the mini she uses, but even then if it started deleting/not recording shows especially with fall tv 2 weeks away it would still affect her and make her mad at me. She can be tech challenged and this would surely frustrate her. Sometimes one of our dogs or cats hits the remote and changes the input and she needs my help to change it back. If it were just me even with the one primary tivo i'd probably jump in. Some of the potential bugs some of you have mentioned made me think twice and decide its not worth hearing tim why didn't my show record tonight!


Just an FYI, you need the same interface on the primary TiVo as the Mini. I got two new Mini's the other day and it was a challenge to get the first one working because it downloaded Hydra during it's setup... then when I went to connect the Mini to the BOLT it told me that the BOLT didn't have the "new user experience" or something like that and that both boxes needed the same interface. The Mini setup told me how to update the BOLT, but it's instructions were wrong. Thank God I wasn't able to "upgrade" the BOLT to Hydra because I actually got the Mini to work intermittently with Hydra on the Mini with the HD interface on the BOLT. I absolutely hated Hydra; difficult to use, no overscan allowance so parts of menus ran off the screen, ugly look... why TiVo why?

I really hope we are not forced into Hydra because I was completely unhappy with the layout and changes to the navigation... and it's ugly. The Hydra interface looks OLD and outdated to me like something from the 90's. It does not look new and better at all.

Interestingly, in the end the Mini gave me an option to downgrade from Hydra and that was what I did. It was really confusing though because it also said all my ratings and shows would be deleted (this was on a Mini) so I figured my main box would not be deleted and it was not.

craigr


----------

